# Labradoodle and Cockapoo need to Be Rehomed Together



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

I understand this may be deleted but what better place to find my two dogs a fantastic home than people who know the breed. I am splitting from my husband and after looking extensively for the last 6 months cannot find a house to rent whichwill let me have 3 dogs.I am devastated at having to make this decision but see no other option. I do not want them going into foster with the trust, its not an option for me, i will homecheck etc my self. 
I want them to be rehomed together.
Leo is a large Labradoodle, cream and a molter fantastic temperament, good with kids and other dogs and is just a big softie. He is 3 yrs old and neutered.
Toffee is 4 years old, chocolate and again fantastic temperament, she is very cuddly, great with kids and other dogs. She does think and is the boss where her pack is concerned.#
Both good off the lead. I would like them to go to someone who has time to give them lots of walks and cuddles as they love a cuddle. Please let me know if you are interested, i am aware this may be deleted but am trying to do the best i can for them. The dogs are in Lincolnshire.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am not sure of how to advise as I don't live in England but hopefully someone will be along soon to help guide you in getting your dogs rehomed. In tough times our dogs are the ones who get us through, it's very sad you are having to rehome yours.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What about Roly???


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

The house i have found will take one dog. Toffee and Leo are so good together and will cope alot better than Roly.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Could your husband not have them?


----------



## grove57sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi - Have sent you a PM - I know someone who may be interested and is local to you  No promises but will hold a conversation with them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pam, so sorry to read about your split up, I am sure it is not nice to go through  and I hope you are lucky enough to find homes for Leo and Toffee. I don't think I know anyone who would be willing to take two dogs, but I will ask around  Do me a favour and don't beat yourself up about this too much, as dogs adjust quicker than humans xxx


----------



## charliechoppers (Oct 10, 2013)

*are you still looking for a home for them?*

Hi Pammy,

so sorry to hear of your situation - it must be heartbreaking having to part from them.

If you haven't found a home for them yet, could you let me know? 

Many thanks


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

so sorry to hear about your situation :cry2: :hug: xx


----------

